# CHICKS!!!



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I got two satin chicks yesterday, and a blue silkie rooster. I forget how old the chicks are exactly but they're only a few days old.

I'll be posting pics here as they grow!




























There they are in the brooder. It was 37 F this morning. 😱 Lucky, they're okay! I don't have a heat lamp so I used a light bulb. They're in my dad's shop that's insulated.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's the silkie:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The rooster is a young guy and has a lot of filling out to do. He's liable to be very very fluffy. 

I eager to see the peeps as they grow. The light bulb is fine as long as it's low enough to keep them warm. It's what I used with mine. A red 65 watt bulb.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, he's between 6-9 months. Ooh, yay!

I am, too. Okay! Thanks!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's some new pics of the chicks. They're definitely growing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You were getting some serious side eye in the first pic.

I can't wait to see them all feathered out. I imagine you're watching closely to see what they're going to look like too.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL, definitely.

Me either! Yes, I totally am! 😃 I hope they're going to look like that satin I showed you earlier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to know if they're going to have fuzzy feet or feathered feet. Weird, I know.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like feathered! Nah, that's not weird.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oooh so cute! My chickens are always so clingy, every time I sit down they just jump on me either my lap sometimes if they can’t they jump on my shoulders or my head.. yeah they don’t get off either. Lol.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks! Aww, how sweet! I wish mine were more sociable.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

The chicks are really starting to feather up:





































One has grown a comb, and the other one hasn't yet. Maybe the one with a comb is a cockerel and the other is a pullet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't look at me asking that question. What kind of comb? 

Have you found out what they were crossed with? I don't see Cochin there. Whatever it was was blue. 

I hope you do have a pair. I want to see peeps from them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@fuzzies needs to see this. See if she agrees with me that Cochin isn't part of the mix.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't look at me asking that question. What kind of comb?
> 
> Have you found out what they were crossed with? I don't see Cochin there. Whatever it was was blue.
> 
> I hope you do have a pair. I want to see peeps from them.


LOL. Zoom in on the chick to the right on the last pic. 

The parents were satin. Silkie x Cochin, apparently isn't called satin until the 6th or 7th generation. 

I hope so, too. But if they are satins, I could get silkied and hard feathered from silkie x satin. So I have breeding options.


robin416 said:


> @fuzzies needs to see this. See if she agrees with me that Cochin isn't part of the mix.


Maybe she'll pop in soon. I don't know, I'll attach a picture of a satin so we can compare.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's a blue satin:


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I wish I took pictures of the chicks' parents.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Some of my Silkie x Cochin mixes are shaped similarly, so I think it is a possibility that they're part Cochin. As far as the combs, looks like one didn't inherit rose or pea comb genes and has a single comb, whereas the other has a walnut comb (a combination of rose and pea, genetically) like a Silkie would normally have. I'd guess the one with the single comb is a cockerel just based on the size of the comb already, but the other one could go either way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Here's a blue satin:
> 
> View attachment 43971


I see Cochin in that pic. I guess your peeps have some filling out to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

fuzzies said:


> Some of my Silkie x Cochin mixes are shaped similarly, so I think it is a possibility that they're part Cochin. As far as the combs, looks like one didn't inherit rose or pea comb genes and has a single comb, whereas the other has a walnut comb (a combination of rose and pea, genetically) like a Silkie would normally have. I'd guess the one with the single comb is a cockerel just based on the size of the comb already, but the other one could go either way.


Pip, I've forgotten. What kind of comb do Cochins have?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Some of my Silkie x Cochin mixes are shaped similarly, so I think it is a possibility that they're part Cochin. As far as the combs, looks like one didn't inherit rose or pea comb genes and has a single comb, whereas the other has a walnut comb (a combination of rose and pea, genetically) like a Silkie would normally have. I'd guess the one with the single comb is a cockerel just based on the size of the comb already, but the other one could go either way.


Oh, okay. Why are chicken combs so confusing? Geez. But yeah, I think that makes sense. Thanks, Pip!


robin416 said:


> I see Cochin in that pic. I guess your peeps have some filling out to do.


I believe they do. I guess we won't know for sure until they're older. Either way, they're very cute and I'm pleased with them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would be too. They're tempting for sure for anyone that likes both breeds.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I see Cochin in that pic. I guess your peeps have some filling out to do.


It depends on the quality of the Silkie and Cochin ancestors how much they'll fill out, but they should fill out at least some. Here's a couple of mine before and after. These are direct Silkie x Cochin crosses, though, not crosses of crosses.















































Wish I had better pictures of the boys, they took forever to fill out and were scrawny little dudes for what felt like forever! 




robin416 said:


> Pip, I've forgotten. What kind of comb do Cochins have?


They have single combs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised the direct crosses kept their Silkie feathers. And even more surprised that the white is showing so much pink.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Their Cochin mother is silkied, which is why they're silkied. Also, the white ones are the ones that gave me so much trouble with that sexlinked cross for skin color I mentioned on my thread. They inherited dominant White, which washed out their skin color. Males from that cross will have lighter skin from inheriting the sexlinked inhibitor of dermal melanin gene from their Cochin mother, but females should still have darker skin... unless they are also dominant White, I guess. 😅


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This gets more and more interesting. You're actually developing a whole new type of Silkie. Same feathering but other characteristics different. 

Blotchy black skin was an issue with the paints. Some would end up with gold eyes.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I would be too. They're tempting for sure for anyone that likes both breeds.


Definitely!


fuzzies said:


> It depends on the quality of the Silkie and Cochin ancestors how much they'll fill out, but they should fill out at least some. Here's a couple of mine before and after. These are direct Silkie x Cochin crosses, though, not crosses of crosses.
> 
> View attachment 43988
> View attachment 43987
> ...


Wow, you can only see the Cochin in their face. Beautiful! 


robin416 said:


> This gets more and more interesting. You're actually developing a whole new type of Silkie. Same feathering but other characteristics different.
> 
> Blotchy black skin was an issue with the paints. Some would end up with gold eyes.


I need to get my hands on these new silkies. 😉


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

This week has been very eventful; the blue silkie rooster started crowing a couple of day ago! I'm surprised it took him so long. The next day, I heard out sounded like a crow from the chicks' hutch! It was the black chick with the single comb. He's only 12 weeks! I sure hope that the other is a hen...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, here we go. Waiting on the pics of the little boys.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'll have to get some for y'all soon.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

The chicks died last week from the heat. I wasn't home and I had no idea. This is the first time I lost a chicken that I was attached to. I wasn't able to close to Cleo as I adopted her so late in her life. 

Here are the last pictures I took of them:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry Abby. It's always when the owner isn't home. 

For the future, shade, shade and more shade. I didn't see any on the pens. Fans. Hosing things down.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you. ❤

Yes, I had them in their run and forgot to put them back. Thank you, I will remember for the future.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we've all been hit hard by something we missed. I missed a weak point in my pen for my Guineas and lost all of my keets to raccoons in one night.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, a sad part of life.

I'm sorry that happened. It's always so sad when they go that way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really is. I kicked myself a long time for that one happening. I learned my lesson on that one. But then there were more to learn along the way.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I've been there. We, as humans learn from our mistakes. There always is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But someone told me humans are perfect and can not make mistakes.  Yeah, right. I might have believed that in another lifetime.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What bone-head said that? LOL, yeah.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Do you play hide and seek with ur chickens?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

No.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> No.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Sorry.


Why are you sorry?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Based upon the GIF that you sent, you appeared upset that I don't play hide & seek with my chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Based upon the GIF that you sent, you appeared upset that I don't play hide & seek with my chickens.


Lol no I’m not upset that you don’t that’s just stupid


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, okay.


----------

